# Pelosi Says Heated Anti-Obama Rhetoric Risks Violence



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Pelosi Says Heated Anti-Obama Rhetoric Risks Violence*

Bloomberg - James Rowley - ‎2 hours ago‎
Sept. 18 (Bloomberg) -- House Speaker Nancy Pelosi raised concern that some of the heated political rhetoric against President Barack Obama's policies may incite emotionally unstable people to acts of violence.
Shrieker of the House Wall Street Journal

Republican Leader Seeks More Curbs on Acorn Funds New York Times




What about anti-Pelosi Rhetoric?


----------



## ArmyE5 (May 20, 2008)

Rofl pelosi is a joke.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Moonbat scare tactics


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Just be good little Obots. Don't worry. Stop thinking.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Acts of violence over politics? Come to Belfast you dolted witch. I promise you, you ain't seen nothing yet....


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Acts of violence over politics? *Come to* *Belfast *you dolted witch. I promise you, you ain't seen nothing yet....


She will not. One word to describe her. *"PUSSY"*


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

1. illegal immigrants are more american than Ice agents.
2. disagreeing with your government is unamerican
3. Heated anti-Obama political rhetoric will bring violence

And on and on. What planet is she really from?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

MetrowestPD said:


> 1. illegal immigrants are more american than Ice agents.
> 2. disagreeing with your government is unamerican
> 3. Heated anti-Obama political rhetoric will bring violence
> 
> And on and on. What planet is she really from?


UrAnus. Where they eat Cock Sandwiches and wash them down with Obama Koolaid.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Its scarry to me, I think theyre setting the stage to do pretty much what ever they want in the name of 'safety' whether it be health, the economy, or 'civil' rights


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Just in case any of you were wondering how our current political travails came to pass...WE VOTED FOR IT.

Watch as the rest of our nation becomes like Marxachusetts, where everyone is protected against nasty ole' Mr. Life. Helmets for Everyone! Soon Mr. Dukakis will be our senator. Nothing says Massachusetts like Dukakis...well maybe Kennedy...or Tsongis, Markey, Olver, Fwank, Neal, or any other communist you'd care to name.

They're in power now, and they're not going to let go. Next up, the looming Financial Crisis, or It Wasn't Enough So Now We Need Stimulus Two!

Stretch Pelosi could swan into this state and be elected in a landslide.

So get used to it. The lemmings want this...'cause everything's free.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Y'all have to remember, however, that it is OK for Pelosi to call any and all those who oppose ObamaCare, Hitlerites and Rascists. Saying this does not risk violence.

Oh and 263FPD: when I think of Pelosi, I do not think of "pussy. Rather I think of "puss face."


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

LongKnife56 said:


> that it is *OK for Pelosi to call* any and all those who oppose ObamaCare, *Hitlerites and Rascists*.


She's the epitome of Hypocritical Politician!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> Just in case any of you were wondering how our current political travails came to pass...WE VOTED FOR IT.
> 
> Watch as the rest of our nation becomes like Marxachusetts, where everyone is protected against nasty ole' Mr. Life. Helmets for Everyone! Soon Mr. Dukakis will be our senator. Nothing says Massachusetts like Dukakis...well maybe Kennedy...or Tsongis, Markey, Olver, Fwank, Neal, or any other communist you'd care to name.
> 
> ...


 Fixed it for ya DCS....I know its hard to keep up sometimes


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

So, the complete and total disrespect shown W. over 8 years and the contempt demonstrated by the Democrats was OK, but when the Republicans, and BETTER YET the Democrats who are trying to keep one foot in reality, speak out, it could cause violence.

Democrats: No violence
Republicans: VIOLENCE!

Pelosi: Rank Stupidity.:|


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

dcs2244 said:


> ...WE VOTED FOR IT..


Please sir, don't lump me in with those shit tards that did......


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Deuce said:


> Please sir, don't lump me in with those shit tards that did......


:dito:


----------

